# my routin for strength n mass



## bigdavetom (May 28, 2010)

things are going kinda ok with it been with it for 4 weeks now 

day 1 chest ,shoulders ,biceps
bb chest press 3 sets 6-8
db incline press 3 sets 6-8
shoulders press 2 sets 6-8
lateral sides 2 sets 6-8
bent laterals 2 sets 6-8
bicep bb curl 2 sets 6-8
hammer bar curl 2 sets 6-8

rest

day 2 back n tris

close grip pullups 3 x 8-12
bent bb row 3 sets 6-8
hang cleans 3 sets 6-8
close grip bb press 4 sets 6-8

rest

day 3 legs

dumbell squats 5 sets 6-8
leg press 5 sets 6-12
deads 3 sets 6-8



thinking of changing few things n dropping arm wrk as i find me tris are mashed after n bis arnt doing much

im 5ft8 75kg


----------



## bigdavetom (May 28, 2010)

ah fuck it


----------



## bigdavetom (May 29, 2010)

bbchp  6,6,5   60kg
incline db 8,8,8  20kg
shp    8,8          30kg
side lat raise   8,7    7kg 
bb curl       6,6      30kg
hammer bar curl    8,8  30kg
wrkout 2

pull up ,8,8,8
bent row 8,8,8 50kg 
hang clean 8,8,8 35kg
close grip bp 8,8,8  40kg


day 3
squats db 8,8,8,8,8,  30kg
legpress 10,10,10,10,10 45kg
deadlifts  60kgfor 8 
             70kg for 8
             80kg  for 8


----------



## bigdavetom (May 29, 2010)

week 2

chpress bb 6,6,6, 60kg
inc dbpress 12,12,10 20kg
bbcurl 8,8,8 30kg
hc bar 8,8,8 35kg

day 2
pull up 8,8,8
bent bb row 8,8,8 50kg + 1 set of 6 with 55kg
hang clean 6,6,6 40kg
shpbb 8,8,8 35kg
lat raise side 8,8,8 7kg
bent lat raise 8,8,8 7kg 
crunch 10kg on chest 12,20,15 lol just did wat i felt
closegrip bp 45kg,8,8,8,8

day3 
squats db 8,8,8,8,8 32,5kg
leg press 12,12,12,12,12 45kg
deads 70kg,8
80kg,8
90kg,6


----------



## bigdavetom (May 30, 2010)

dont know why but on my rest days i feel so angry and stressed i live a quite calm life dont drink or smoke or take drugs ,i do take creatine once a day ,50gram protien shake 3 times a day and big bowl of oats in morning and night also before and after workout.i have 2 tins of tuna and tin of sardines for dinner most days


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for creating a journal! What are your goals?


----------



## bigdavetom (May 31, 2010)

to get 200lb of pure muscle and to get really strong at moment im 165lbs


----------



## bigdavetom (May 31, 2010)

todays wrkout

chest press flat bb 60kg 8,8,8 62.5kg ,4 
incline db press 25kg 8,8,8
shoulder press db  15kg 10 /17.5kg - 8 try not to go too hard on shoulders incline gets em alot 
side lat raise 10kg 8,8,8 
bent lat raise 12kg  12.10.10

thought id throw  sum biceps in i was knackered like but i thought why not 

ezbar curl 8,8 30kg instead of bb which weighs 8kg on its own 
hammer curl 8,8 30kg  going to up them nxt time


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> todays wrkout
> 
> chest press flat bb 60kg 8,8,8 62.5kg ,4
> incline db press 25kg 8,8,8
> ...


 
I used to do lateral raises, but ditched them and do a compound move instead like corner presses and find better results for my shoulders. Hows it going, do you feel like your getting bigger and stronger?


----------



## bigdavetom (May 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I used to do lateral raises, but ditched them and do a compound move instead like corner presses and find better results for my shoulders. Hows it going, do you feel like your getting bigger and stronger?


 

cool ,yea im getting abit stronger was tired after inclines was going to dropp shoulders but powered on ppl have said im looking bigger in chest n shoulders il try corner press


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 1, 2010)

me shoulders n chest r killing today i seem to be sore every wrkout i used to  do em and not be sore after a while but nowadays im sore alltime all gd tho


----------



## YorkKnight (Jun 1, 2010)

I`m starting a Strengh and Mass routine shortly, im doing the STRONGLIFTS 5X5 workout. check it out stronglfts.com
wanna put a stone of Mass on, and increase my strengh "alot". gonna be putting up my own jornel v soon
YK


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 1, 2010)

great ive heard its good i tried it myself but felt i was moving up weight too fast but at 6 - 8 rep im ok with it youl do good just keep at it


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> me shoulders n chest r killing today i seem to be sore every wrkout i used to do em and not be sore after a while but nowadays im sore alltime all gd tho


 
Same here, my arms are burning after yesterday. Legs are usually the worst though, they hurt for days after a big leg session.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 8, 2010)

6th june

bb squat without rack 60kg ,10,10,10,10,10
db squat with 25kg 8,8,8,8 dropped em cos too much ripping on me shoulders


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 9, 2010)

pull up 12,12,12 think time to add weight 
bent bb row 50kg 8, 60kg 8,8 il keep it at 60kg 
hang clean 42,5kg 8,8 45kg,6,6 kp at 45
cgrip bp 45kg 8 ,50kg,8,8,8 

ma trainings been allover this week

can feel it in me backk tho


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 9, 2010)

chest press bb 60kg 8,8,8, 62.5kg 4
incline db  25kg 8,8,8
sh db press 17.5 kg 8,8,8
side lat 10kg.8,8,8
bent lat,10kg 12,12,12
ez curl 35kg 6,6 

shit wrkouts this week wasnt in to it but nxt time gunna ripp it apart


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

this is me now

30804_433610703267_665658267_5730371_5997248_n.jpg


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

11 june 2010

bb chp 62.5kg 8,7,7
          65kg   4

incline db p 27.5kg 7,7,6
sh db press  20kg 6,6,5
side lat       12kg  6,6,6
bent lat 12kg 8,8,8
ezbar curl   35kg  8.8.7
hammer curl 35kg 7,6

great day family disturbed me for 15 while i was doing bent lats basterds


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

sum more


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

sum more


----------



## davegmb (Jun 11, 2010)

you been waxing mate lol, ill have to post some pictures soon too, youll have to give me some tips on posing though first


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> you been waxing mate lol, ill have to post some pictures soon too, youll have to give me some tips on posing though first




hahaha no i not wax hahaha im not a poser lol  youl be alright


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like you have a really good base there.  Keep eating and you will surely hit your goals.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

thankyou mate i will im going to prove to ppl i can get big and strong


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

You have a good 10kg to put on and I think you will be quite surprised.  Sounds like a lot but I'm trying to cut the 10kg you are going to be putting on.  We are the same height btw.  I'll keep checking in with you for progress.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

cool mate  that be good you can give me some pointers


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> cool mate  that be good you can give me some pointers



Well the first is obvious, eat more than you are eating right now.  Id recommend eating clean so cutting when you get to your ideal weight is easier.  If you just shove crap in your mouth and not monitor macros you will be working hard to cut.  I would also say not to forget about "cheat" days but in a bulk every day could be a cheat day.  

My numbers sit around the following

100g healthy fats(beef gets a good portion of this on some days)
150g complex carbs(my most simple carbs come post workout with gatorade, powder not liquid)
200g protein

Keep in mind this is my cut, you would want to easily consume more carbs, but your fats shouldn't go too much higher if at all from what I'm doing.  Everyone is different though.  This is just information I have received and manipulated over the past couple years.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

suprfast said:


> Well the first is obvious, eat more than you are eating right now.  Id recommend eating clean so cutting when you get to your ideal weight is easier.  If you just shove crap in your mouth and not monitor macros you will be working hard to cut.  I would also say not to forget about "cheat" days but in a bulk every day could be a cheat day.
> 
> My numbers sit around the following
> 
> ...





thankyou mate i eat oats on morning 100g  and a protien shake 40g 3 times a day  most days have 2 tins of tuna  for dinner  0r 2 tins of sardines n eat normal dinner which is chicken or pork and i have 1oog oats before bed i have me creatine mono  twice a day 


work out days i have a big bowl of oats befor  workout  and some after with protien n creat


----------



## suprfast (Jun 11, 2010)

From your quick sum of the day, I think you need to work on your diet a tad.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 12, 2010)

suprfast said:


> From your quick sum of the day, I think you need to work on your diet a tad.




yea true mate its a bit off at the mo


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 14, 2010)

weighed mase4lf 76.6 kg or 168 pound its costing too much for food so think il just stay this weight n get me strength dunno really what to do or just be skinny again


----------



## suprfast (Jun 14, 2010)

If you are looking to gain mass ypu need calories.  Do not give up, thunk smarter.  Now this might sound sound down right awful but if you want to sneak in extra good calories take a daily shot of olive oil.  You heard me right, just drink 2 to 3 tb of olive oil and bam, instant 200 to 400 calories consumed for cheap.  Do not give up though.  I have always said that I think it is harder to gain weight than lose weight but I feel I am naturally big.



bigdavetom said:


> weighed mase4lf 76.6 kg or 168 pound its costing too much for food so think il just stay this weight n get me strength dunno really what to do or just be skinny again


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 14, 2010)

i have been doing the olive oil lol tastes quite ok nowt beats raw eggs even they taste ok lol mucky mouth me its just me im a moaning old git  ma lifts have gone up this workout so must be doing sumthing right


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 14, 2010)

pullup  5kg 8,
          10kg,6,6

bent bb row 60kg 8,10,12
                   65kg 8

hang clean    45kg 6,8,8       there wierd theses 1st set hard then nexts easy

close grip bench 50kg  8,8,8,8

deads  100kg  5,       5 sec pause between felt that in me back


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 15, 2010)

feel tired today after yesterday ooh my age me thinks on me way to nackers yard going to av start  doing crunchies


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^You're not alone. I need to do more crunches and other ab work.


----------

